# Does shimano 31.8 clamp on front deraileur work on Ritchey cross steel breakaway?



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

So my front and rear deraileurs arrived today. Obviously the 31.8 clamp is too large for the tube at attachment point. Please tell me I can use a rubber strap wrapped around the tube to make this work. Or did I buy the wrong deraileur.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a 31.8 FD on my breakaway. You just need a shim to take it down to 28.6. 
Mine came with one but I'm pretty sure you can get one at a bike shop for a few $

something like this

FSA Derailleur Shim 31.8 To 28.6


----------



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

What is the shim made out of?


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

that one is nylon but others are soft metal
Either will work but I like the soft metal version
The soft material grabs tight & helps prevent an over-torqued clamp from crushing the seat tube


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

What front mech is it? Some Shimano ones come with a shim to take the clamp down from 31.8 to 28.6


----------

